
Ask HN: I've really botched my job search, help Is there any recourse? - weliveagain
I grew up in first-gen household with a family retail business. I got into a good school and worked full-time while earning my undergrad. I was able to complete an one-year MBA at the same school. I went on an exchange, which made me miss a major recruiting cycle. I came back and interviewed with a firm over two months, that ended up falling through because they lost the project they were going to staff me on. Its been almost 6 months+ since graduation and most interviews have slipped through my fingers. Networking has really led no where for me ( a couple of referrals).<p>TL:DR - I&#x27;m left with no brand on my resume, an overpriced degree, and a large gap on my resume after graduation.<p>Any advice, resources or someone to talk to would be appreciated!
======
m239
It always depends which job you are looking for. My view during recruitment
into quant / trading roles at a financial institution was: I don't care about
grades or courses you took but show me your projects and research you were
participating in.

~~~
weliveagain
Thanks for the the reply.

I actually do have quite a bit of project work/extracurriculars. I volunteered
in Microfinance, did a consulting project in China and was an analyst in my
uni's endowment fund.

I will try to highlight/show that.

~~~
m239
Two more things: * Don't give up - exercise a lot to keep your mind in check.
* Set up simple rule that each week you have to meet two people for a coffee /
chat / call. Work hard to make sure you have people line up in your calendar.

------
Stormcrow
Strike out on your own and network with others in your field. You traded
freedom for a job, Freedom's price is invention. Whatcha got? Create a killer
app.

